# Suggestions for paint sprayer



## NewPainting (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the painting scene and I have a budget of $1200. Could y'all suggest me a good paint sprayer for contract jobs that has worked good for you and costs around $500.

Thanks.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Look on your local craigslist for a good used one. Otherwise I would recommend either a tri Tech t5 or a Graco 390


----------



## NewPainting (Dec 10, 2015)

Zoomer do you think that the Graco X9 or X8 is good? I just need a sprayer that will work for around 3-5 months because then i'll buy a high quality sprayer.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How much do you plan on using it and for what kind of jobs? A new $500 airless is not going to be a contractor grade machine.


----------



## NewPainting (Dec 10, 2015)

I will every day for around 10 hours and its for interior and exterior painting.


----------



## NewPainting (Dec 10, 2015)

It should cost around 500-650 because I'm just staring and I need to buy other supplies.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

10 hrs a day for 5 months? you would be lucky to get 2 months.
buy nice or buy twice. like others say the graco 390 is your safest bet for around 800$ new. maybe rent one until you get a big check


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Certainly


----------



## NewPainting (Dec 10, 2015)

Do companies like PPG give credits? so I can pay it off in two months.


----------



## AGpainting (Feb 24, 2015)

Titan 440 impact is what I use for newly constructed homes. Very reliable pump. I use it for all trim work and ceilings. I believe I payed ~700 Canadian dollars for mine like 4-5 years ago and I'm still using the same one with no problems.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Do yourself a favor. Several of the guys have given you suggestions on small sprayers that vary from about 600 to $1,000. I too would recommend buying a small reliable sprayer in that price range. If you cannot afford it, I recommend renting a sprayer and after every job setting aside some money so that after a couple of jobs you can use that cash and buy yourself a very reliable sprayer. This will serve you much better than buying a throw away sprayer and then having to nothing to show for it in a couple of months. As well with a better sprayer you will not have any problems with most architectural coatings. You never know when you will have to take on something larger than you had originally anticipated. These small sprayers should be able to handle it with no problem, whereas the sheep sprayer you were thinking about me fall apart right in the middle of the job and then you will be stuck.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

The titan impact 400 is a reliable little machine goes for about 650 at Sherwin-Williams I have owned one for about two years use it almost every day with no issues.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

NewPainting said:


> Do companies like PPG give credits? so I can pay it off in two months.


Usually if you have decent credit they can open up whats called a "hard equipment" account which gives you 6 or 12 months to pay in equal monthly payments. Call you PPG store or rep, or SW for that matter, and they can hook you up!

There, I did a solid for Sherwin so everyone get off my back!

And either a Titan 440 or the Graco 390 will be excellent choices. I rented a Graco 395 for 3 years at least 4 days a week and it never failed. Even with people trashing it and not cleaning it worth a crap it hung in great. The key to keeping an airless running is cleaning it properly so make sure the salesperson shows you the correct procedure.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

DeanV said:


> How much do you plan on using it and for what kind of jobs? A new $500 airless is not going to be a contractor grade machine.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Another option is to go check out what your local pump repair place has to offer. New is better than used for sure, but if that's out of the question sometimes the repair shop will have a decent pump that was rebuilt or something and never picked up. They will also be happy to instruct you on proper care and maintenence. I'd check there before craigslist...


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

I vote for a titan 440. I own a 440 and a 640 they work amazing. If u decide on a 440 I can make a video for you showing how to properly clean everything.


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

Been running a Titan 400 for six years, works better than my two-year old 440. Never tried Graco.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

NewPainting said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to the painting scene and I have a budget of $1200. Could y'all suggest me a good paint sprayer for contract jobs that has worked good for you and costs around $500.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm selling a couple sprayers. Where are you at?


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I started off with a graco 395. Still have that machine 10 years later. Good start up machine. I do recommend upgrading as soon as you can afford it. When you do upgrade keep the old machine as a back up. Nothing sucks more then fixing a machine half way through a job. Easier to switch machines and fix later after the work is complete.

Also Pawn shops are a good spot to pick up machines. Found a couple that were caked with paint and the pawn shop didn't know what they had. Picked up a graco 695 for $300 that way. Most will give a 30 day warranty on them as well.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

NewPainting said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to the painting scene and I have a budget of $1200. Could y'all suggest me a *good* paint *sprayer *for *contract jobs *that has worked good for you and costs around $*500*.
> 
> Thanks.


The words good, contract and cheap contradict each other in every way. There were very good suggestions on renting one, buying from crag's, I'd add starting out without one till there are enough cabbage leaves in your backyard to get something that will pull and will last. 

Any sprayer that can at least pull 517 tip should suffice, yet nothing in the range of 500 green ones won't, unless it is a used pro machine which is sold by someone who shelled out ton of cash for new one.


----------



## Calisupply (Dec 11, 2015)

You might consider a Titan Advantage 400. They are a real work horse. Very similar to the Titan Impact 440 without all the bells and whistles. They are a pro level machine pretty much discontinued at this point so you may find one relatively affordable that a dealer wants to get rid of. They can also be a good buy used.


----------



## ntpainters1 (Nov 2, 2021)

NewPainting said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to the painting scene and I have a budget of $1200. Could y'all suggest me a good paint sprayer for contract jobs that has worked good for you and costs around $500.
> 
> Thanks.


Definitely the Titan 440 impact airless sprayers. you can use them on everything. we do exterior painting, interior painting, and kitchen cabinet painting with them. right in your price range too. here it is on Amazon. check it out. https://amzn.to/3jTyVhB


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

ntpainters1 said:


> Definitely the Titan 440 impact airless sprayers. you can use them on everything. we do exterior painting, interior painting, and kitchen cabinet painting with them. right in your price range too. here it is on Amazon. check it out. https://amzn.to/3jTyVhB


This thread is 6 years old, surely he has already bought one by now. Unless he went with a box store special, then he's probably bought a dozen of them.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

mattpaints82 said:


> This thread is 6 years old, surely he has already bought one by now. Unless he went with a box store special, then he's probably bought a dozen of them.


Maybe decision making wasn't his thing!!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Not to mention the OP was asking for a $500 sprayer, and a 440 is about $1200.. Double fail.


----------

